# Does FreeBSD 12.0 / 13.0 Support DMIC



## Tejavrch (Feb 28, 2022)

Does FreeBSD 12.0 / 13.0 Support DMic Device. 
What changes are needed to support the same


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 1, 2022)

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums.

I'm not familiar with DMIC, but I see this:



aed22 said:


> … lack of DMIC support


----------



## msplsh (Mar 1, 2022)

"Digital Microphone Interface"


----------



## aed22 (Jun 9, 2022)

You'll need to integrate SOF for it, it requires hda dsp.
This is something I found wrt linux: https://gist.github.com/crojewsk/4e6382bfb0dbfaaf60513174211f29cb


----------

